# Anyone in the Wrexham area!



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all i can see there used to be a topic a while ago for people in this area (am i alone) but not been used for a while. just thought i would see if anyone is still using FF or new, as looks like you may have previously arranged to meet up, would be nice to chat to others.

x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

i'm in wrexham did try 2 arrange a meet up a while ago but no1 went  

                        how's u ?

Tammy x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi thanks for reply, thats a shame as im sure there must be a few of us using ff from this area. im ok just about to start our first icsi this month/next at rsh feeling a mixture of emotions!!

where have u had treatment?

xx


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi, i am not to far from wrexham, im in flint,  wheres rsh ? I had icsi at Liverpool womens hospital. best of luck poppylou.


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi millwill thanks 

congratulations on your BFP. 

RSH is shewsburry hospital i had a choice between rsh and liverpool but rsh is little bit easier to get to, i think they take more or less time to get to though. xx


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

i've had treatment at rsh & jimmy's in Leeds (only had clomid at rsh)

                        if anyone wants to meet up for a coffee let me no. I went 2 a meet up

                        in chester & it was great 2 chat 2 other people who understand.


        Tammy


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not in Wrexham but from Little Sutton, so not far away!!

Hi Tammy!! 

I'm always up for meeting up with people so let me know if anyone wants to meet up for a coffee!!!


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

not spoke in ages think we plannin sommat in a cpl of wks will let u no  

How's little Charlie? 

xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Not so little now hun!!   

I see you're going for surro now?? Wow!! Thats fab news hun!!


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

just thought i'd give it a bump 


Tammy


----------

